# Government Landscape Projects



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone has had any past experiences with any government funded landscape projects, such as subsidized housing developments, welcome displays, wildlife refuges or any sort of thing like that. We have just recently done a 62 home subdivision that is all subsidized housing, and it went very well and was a very good money maker. It almost seems as if there could be a demand for a company that does nothing but this sort of thing. Was wondering if anyone out there is doing it, and being successful at it. Just looking for something new, getting sick of maintenance would like to stay all in big project areas.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm not sure if I particularly like my tax money being used to make high-dollar landscape displays for subsidized housing projects. I'd have been more pleased if the money was used to buy the tennants their own rake and shovel to do it for themselves.


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

well you need not worry then cause these landscapes are nothing at all. We are talking 8 yews and 2 hollys at half the houses and 8 junipers with 2 hollys at the other half, 2 yards of mulch and drop seed the yards.. The reason i say this is good money is because it is so simple. Id rather do projects like this.. then a plant intensive single house landscape with 30 different plants and a actual design. Dont get me wrong those look a million times better, but if you are simply talking about a crew that does strictly planned landscapes like that.. It seems as if you couldnt go wrong if theres a market for it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> ...I'd have been more pleased if the money was used to buy the tennants their own rake and shovel to do it for themselves.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> ...I'd have been more pleased if the money was used to buy the tennants their own rake and shovel to do it for themselves.


Don't hold your breath. Of course, they could learn how to do it if they watch enough of their govt. provided 'cable' TV.


----------



## rikanit (Nov 28, 2005)

We've done a number of these jobs over the years as favors to contractors we normally work with. Cookie cutter designs, in and out quickly, decent money but usually slow on the draw. Certainly nothing you'd want to place in your portfolio. 

The thing about these projects are that they are government funded and thus subject to budget cuts, re-allocations etc. One year there may be several on the boards and then suddenly they are "on hold". If you could tie in with a GC who specializes in building these projects and would be willing to do some travelling you could turn a decent profit.


----------

